# Ford 3000 Brake Shaft Seals



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Has anyone changed the seals on the brake shaft ? Both of mine are leaking . Very minor leak just enough to make a mess. Change the seals or just live with the leaks ? It marks it spot like the old Harleys !!! It is a 1966 3000 diesel .


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Replacing the seal itself is no big deal nor a major expense. Maybe ten bucks per side for the seal and the felt. The fun comes in the "getting to it". Drain the rear housing, remove both foot plates, all the pedals (clutch and brake) and you're looking at the seals. It might be a two or three hour job or a weekend project depending on just how things come apart. Meaning how many years some of the parts have been together.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Any advise on removing the bushings ?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually, I've never replaced the bushings. Seals have always solved the problem.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Fedup said:


> Actually, I've never replaced the bushings. Seals have always solved the problem.


I figured since I will have it apart , may as well change them as well.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Good advice from Fedup on what it takes to renew the seals. It's not a hard job. To what he said, I would add; pay Close attention to where the washers go between the pedals. Some models used different thickness washers there and the ol noggin can easily forget just where they went. I likewise have never replaced the bushings but I have replaced a shaft which was badly worn. I have the pedals and shaft out of a tractor here and will be doing that job soon. I have the seals here. Local bearing house had them in stock for about $6 each. Messicks.com sells them for $6.44 but then you have to add shipping which can be more than the parts sometimes.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Well I ended up not replacing the housing bushings. They showed very little wear if any. However the bushing in the pedals were all shot. Had one hell of a time getting the old ones out. So now I am waiting on parts.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Well got it all back together, No Leaks. I took the two bushings that I did not change on the brake shaft and put them in the right brake pedal. They are a 1/8" to long so I cut them off to correct length. Removed the zert fitting and drilled a new hole in the bushing. Changed the clutch bushings as well , it takes two. After installing all the bushings it is a super tight fit so I had to hone the bushings. There is no slop in these at all now.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hightech1953 said:


> Well got it all back together, No Leaks. I took the two bushings that I did not change on the brake shaft and put them in the right brake pedal. They are a 1/8" to long so I cut them off to correct length. Removed the zert fitting and drilled a new hole in the bushing. Changed the clutch bushings as well , it takes two. After installing all the bushings it is a super tight fit so I had to hone the bushings. There is no slop in these at all now.


Nice fix.
What's the old dog gonna do now that it can't mark it's territory?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Don't forget, like I do at times that the old phone has a camera. Take pics before start, and at stages of taking apart. Then do not have to depend on memory for reassembly. I try to do this with every new project, especially where you have to match mark for new parts assembly


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> Nice fix.
> What's the old dog gonna do now that it can't mark it's territory?


Well it is still marking but not from the brake seals. Getting a few drops a day from where the hydraulics attach below the brake shaft seal.


----------

